# EH Delta X EH Marmot - kidded 6/19



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

This is a waiting thread for our Delta. She was with Marmot on January 27, but that was her second time with him (she was with him in December, as well, but we were sure she came back into heat in January so put her in with him a second time). The due date for the second meeting would be June 21. Looking at her the last couple of weeks, though, she looks like she might be due sooner than that. I wanted to post some photos to see what everyone else thinks. She will be a first freshener, and hopefully she'll give us the twin doelings we've been waiting for all season.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Enchanted Hill Delta X Enchanted Hill Marmot - due June *

I'm bumping my own post because I really want to know what some of the rest of you think... babies in May or June???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Enchanted Hill Delta X Enchanted Hill Marmot - due June *

Yep... I see a udder forming ..she looks preggo to me.... :thumb:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Enchanted Hill Delta X Enchanted Hill Marmot - due June *

my guess is end of may. good luck!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Enchanted Hill Delta X Enchanted Hill Marmot - due June *

Well our girl Diamond is due around June 12 and her udder looks a bit bigger than that, maybe around the same, it is hard to say-Delta is a little wider than DIamond, but then again, who knows-I'm voting for June! Oh, and I'm hoping for you to get your little doelings you've been wanting!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Enchanted Hill Delta X Enchanted Hill Marmot - due June *

my doe due June 27th has the same size udder -- figure more of a June due date


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Enchanted Hill Delta X Enchanted Hill Marmot - due June *

I wanted to add some new photos (these are from today, 5-21-11). She's progressing pretty well, I think, but I do think she's going to wait until June. She's really, really "puffy" though , much more so than any of my other does have been. Is this normal, or is this a problem I need to watch out for? I tried to get a side photo so you could see how much that area stands out from the rest of her body. What do you think?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: EH Delta X EH Marmot - due June 21: Updated photos*

You mean her backside? Some of mine get super puffy back there. It's nothing to worry about.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: EH Delta X EH Marmot - due June 21: Updated photos*

The poofy look is nothing to worry about. Its just her bodys way of getting ready for kidding. Everything starts to loosen up


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: EH Delta X EH Marmot - due June 21: Updated photos*

Thanks, Stacey and firelight27. I've just never had one get quite THAT puffy before, so I was a little worried. (Plus, Delta's kinda my baby...) :wink: I'm REALLY looking forward to this kidding and having three generations of the Enchanted Hill goats here.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: EH Delta X EH Marmot - due June 21: Updated photos*

My Diamond who is also a buckskin similar to Delta is VERY poofy...more than I've noticed in my other girls. Can't wait to see Delta's kids! Exciting! She is SUCH a pretty girl.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: EH Delta X EH Marmot - due June 21: Updated photos*

Thanks, Hunter! I know you understand what a nervous wreck I am over this one. I worry about every little thing with her... I think my family was hoping she'd kid this month instead of next month just so they wouldn't have to listen to anymore about it... :wink:

Hey, why haven't you started a waiting thread for Diamond yet???? I haven't seen her in so long, I bet she's grown up to be a really pretty girl...


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: EH Delta X EH Marmot - due June 21: Updated photos*

Okay, here are some more pics from yesterday... please don't mind the splashes of mud on her udder - the rain has been CRAZY here... Hopefully, it'll stay dry today so we can get up to the barn and muck some of that nastiness out...


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: EH Delta X EH Marmot - due June 21: Updated photos*

SOON!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: EH Delta X EH Marmot - due June 21: Updated photos*

Looking good!! I'm off to start my thread. Can't wait to see those babies! I am betting she is going to DEFINITELY have more than one. YAHOO!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: EH Delta X EH Marmot - due June 21: Updated photos*

Thanks, Jen and Hunter! Yep, I think we're going to break our single baby spell with this one... Hopefully, it won't be too much longer to wait to see...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: EH Delta X EH Marmot - due June 21: Updated photos*

yay look real good


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: EH Delta X EH Marmot - due June 21: Updated photos*

Thanks, Stacey! I think her udder is coming along very nicely...


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: EH Delta X EH Marmot - due June 21: Update 6/19*

Delta's in early labor. Ligs have been completely gone since this AM, udder is full and tight... Cross your fingers for us for a smooth, pink (  ) delivery...


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Buck/doe twins. The buckling was first, and he is HUGE! The doeling is about half his size, but she's a lot smarter (caught on to nursing really quickly - he took awhile). Both are chamoise/chamoisee (did I spell that right?), and both will be for sale after they are weaned. I'll get photos after I get a shower and rest for a bit... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!!

and yes you spelled the coloring name correctly.

Ive found that most boys are slow to finding the teat though they try and try


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to see photos of the kids!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh Yay! It is so funny we were emailing about that this morning! Can't wait to see pics! Congrats.....


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, Stacey, Logan, and Hunter! I need to get back out there with the camera... every picture I've taken so far has Ruthie's little face stuck in it, as well. :roll: She's such a ham! Everyone's doing really well this morning. I was a little worried that the boy would hog all the milk since he's SO much bigger than she is, but that hasn't been an issue so far... they seem to be sharing pretty well, and Delta's watching out for both of them. I couldn't be happier with her...


----------

